# How big tank?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

How big a tank is needed for a freshwater stingray?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hello?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You will eventually need a big tank because of its large size and rounded bidy unlike normal fish. Rays can easly grow over 1.5 feet in diameter. if you have a small tank and cant get bigger then i would suggest you go with P. Recticula. I believe they grow up to 12-15". a 65-75g would fit him for life.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

80 gallon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Potamotrygon motoro_ - max size:45cm(18inches)









_Potamotrygon leopoldi_ - max size:60cm(24inches)









_Potamotrygon histrix_ - max size:30cm(12inches)









_Potamotrygon sp._ - max size:45cm(18inches)?









_Potamotrygon menchacai_ - max size:80cm









_Potamotrygon brachyura_ - max sizever 2M









_Potamotrygon henlei_ - max size:70cm









_Paratrygon aiereba_ - maz size:120cm









_Potamotrygon reticulata_ - maz size:35cm









_Potamotrygon castexi_ - max size:60cm over


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Plesiotrygon iwamae_ - max size:1M?

Sorry I cant find a pic of this one








_Dasyatis breekeri_ - max size:40cm(16inches)?

heres a handy link

sorry, I do not know how large a tank these fish need.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

I've heard of retics ray being kept in a 75 G. tank with no problems .


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

mm thanks for the advice guys







i searched on that small on wich is know as a Teacup stingray. so ill see if i can convince my dad to some day cough up enough cash for a tank for one and for the fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> mm thanks for the advice guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what did you discover - post it here


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

teacups are rays that have a diameter under 5". Usually unexperienced sellers or the lack of ID'ing them sell smal rays as "teacups". Usually teacups turn out to hystrix, retics, humerosa. If not careful you may end up with a 2ft ray instead of those 12" ones you were looking for. Spend that extra buck to get a ray you know you want. Dont play those guessing games, rays can grow HUGE.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well u can keep em with many other fishes. they are the smallest rays and erm..... well uh. lol cannot remember clearly. will come to me, a tip. search on the internat


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> a tip. search on the internat


 I search the internet everyday looking for info about fish species, I have looked for ray info just for you, I know if you are serious about keeping a ray you will also be looking for info - please post what you find here so I and other people can learn more without having to search as much









the only reason I do look for all of this info is I also like to learn about unusual species, and also I never know I may be buying one for myself.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Youll find the info here








on the Teacup
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/gstingray1.html


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Like eric said, a teacup ray is just a generic name for a small ray. It could be a number of differnt species. If tank size is an issue you are better off getting a species that will work and not a "teacup".


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol well the exact specimen i am thinking on is the Potamotrygon reticulata , maybe lol


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

125 gal to 180 gal keep them happy


----------

